# Corsair VS450



## Nerevarine (Jul 13, 2012)

Is this PSU good ? I can get it from FK for 2415 which is a good deal.. Also can anyone please tell me the location of corsair service center in Bhubaneswar
Im gonna use it with 

i3 2100
Asus P8H61 Mobo
4 GB DDR3 (Corsair valueram)
Dell IN2030M
HD 6850
Intex Armor UPS(600va)

What is the difference between this and CX430V2 which is higher priced ??
Im on an ultra tight budget, can anyone plz clarify if this is a good deal


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2012)

^Its corsair...go with it but if u plan to cross-fire then get VX550/VX650


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2012)

Quality of capacitors used in CX 430v2 is better than VS450. And AFAIK VS450 is not a global model, rather a regional model.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 13, 2012)

Buy VS450 locally. You will get it @2.1K
You will get CX430V2 @2.3K (locally).


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 13, 2012)

locally all shopkeepers have iball, zebronics, frontech and intex psus.. i have visited all major shops in Saheed Nagar including Emart4u, and Tanisha's Eworld.. They even insisted that  corsair is not a good brand and they donot keep it because there is no service in BBSR.. But thanks to a particularly wise old owl (), I now know that Kaizen Infotech handles corsair RMA in BBSR and it is only 6.9 Km from my home.. 

So, Im finally gonna order that thing from FK VS450.. 

PS - SLI/Crossfire is out of the equation


----------



## desiJATT (Jul 13, 2012)

LOL at crossfire/sli on H61. Read OP's post carefully before posting suggestions lol.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jul 14, 2012)

@Nerevarine i think gadget world might be selling corsair psu's...not sure of this , i am from sambalpur and here there is same situation.. They dont even knw about existence of corsair lol...try finding it locally if u get it then tell me please...
Agree with desijatt


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 14, 2012)

Gadgets world stocks only higher end psus.. I believe they can order it themselve but. I d rather go with flipkart..

Can anyone please confirrm the existence of corsair service center in bhubaneswar


----------



## Revolution (Jul 14, 2012)

@OP
U can get Seasonic 430W if available under 2.5K cos its a good PSU with 5 years of warranty.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 14, 2012)

Sure warranty is 5 years but  i doubt there is a seasonic service center in Bhubaneswar


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 14, 2012)

Aditya infotech handles corsair service I think.. check nigama if he has it..


----------



## Minion (Jul 14, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> locally all shopkeepers have iball, zebronics, frontech and intex psus.. i have visited all major shops in Saheed Nagar including Emart4u, and Tanisha's Eworld.. They even insisted that  corsair is not a good brand and they donot keep it because there is no service in BBSR.. But thanks to a particularly wise old owl (), I now know that Kaizen Infotech handles corsair RMA in BBSR and it is only 6.9 Km from my home..
> 
> So, Im finally gonna order that thing from FK VS450..
> 
> PS - SLI/Crossfire is out of the equation



You can always get it from flipkart.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 15, 2012)

Revolution said:


> @OP
> U can get Seasonic 430W if available under 2.5K cos its a good PSU with 5 years of warranty.



I think I've mentioned in another thread, please stop suggesting Seasonic PSUs as of now. Those PSUs might not be available in future. So RMA might be an issue. For more details? Visit Tirupathi and you will get all the info.


----------



## rockfella (Aug 28, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I think I've mentioned in another thread, please stop suggesting Seasonic PSUs as of now. Those PSUs might not be available in future. So RMA might be an issue. For more details? Visit Tirupathi and you will get all the info.


Is availibility the issue?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes. Present and future availability issue.


----------

